# Rental Nissan Amanda



## Jesus Pereda JR (Mar 31, 2015)

Today my 2014 Nissan pathfinder is being delivered to the shop for repair for 2 weeks. Today I got a rental 2015 Nissan Amanda. I wonder I can use this suv for amazon flex? Should I email them? Anything should I know?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hell yes, those things are gigantic. This isn't Uber, they don't care which car you show up in as long as it's 4 doors (allegedly, you can get away with a coupe if it's big enough to stuff in all the boxes).

I loved my Armada, same V8 as the Titan pickups and rode like a dream. It also sucked gas like you wouldn't believe, and when gas was $4/gallon I had to get rid of it....


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I saw a Chevy Spark doing a 4.5 hr block.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

There's a guy who does blocks in a micro car, also known as a Smart car. 
Hard to believe but true. I've seen around a few times at the Irvine warehouse.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Prime? I could see that I guess.... not Logistics, not without me throwing a fit about someone leaving 2/3 of a cart behind for the same money I'm earning.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Ppl like that who tty to game the system eventually get blacklusted by Amazon though.

Pull enough stunts likevthat at the WH and that WH can deactivate you


----------

